# Jack Daniels Distillery, Lynchburg, Tennessee



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All, 

I took a tour of the Jack Daniels Distillery in Lynchburg, TN yesterday. It was a great tour and I learned a lot about the pride that the folks at JD take in making their product. 

A few interesting facts: 

Jack Daniels Old No 7 is the largest selling US whiskey in the world. 

95% of all Jack Daniel sales are from one product, black label Old No. 7. 

All JD is made from the same source spring in Lynchburg, TN.

Nobody knows what "Old No. 7" actually means or its origin.

JD Old No. 7 is aged 4-7 years prior to sale. The length of time spent aging depends on where the barrel is placed in the 7 story barrel houses. Barrels high up age faster than low placed barrels due to the heat. The barrel houses are not heated or cooled. 

JD makes their own charcoal on site by burning ricks of maple. Just two men make all the charcoal for JD. 

The charcoal, the used mash and the barrels are sold at the end of the process. Nothing goes to waste. 

There have only been 7 individuals employed as "master distiller" by JD in the over 150 years of production. 

JD manufactures their own barrels.


If you ever find yourself in central Tennessee, it is certainly worth a stop. And there are samples provided at the end of the tour. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You can buy a barrel of JD at Costco for $10,000. I wonder if you get a discount if you pick it up in Lynchburg.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad you had a good time. I've actually never been down there. It is an easy jaunt from Nashville (as long as you don't try to navigate I-24 out of town in evening rush hour). I've just never made it.

That Lincoln County Process charcoal filtration is what sets it apart from bourbon: and that Lynchburg spring water probably doesn't hurt anything.

Is the barrel they sell at Costco full, or empty? I thought I had seen empty barrels before, but I didn't know you could buy a full one. That would surprise me, because whiskey isn't usually sold at the strength at which it comes out of the barrel: they dilute the aged distillate down to a more potable proof before bottling. Although I have to confess that I don't know what Jack Daniels' cask strength is.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Titus_A said:


> Is the barrel they sell at Costco full, or empty?


Fully loaded, brother... I recommend having it delivered. You should have no shortage of friends to help you unload it. :beer:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
What(!)? The barrel comes fully loaded and one cannot expect a quantity discount in the pricing?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

From what the folks at JD told me, they don't sell a complete untapped oak barrel. They are required by law to bottle it for delivery. One barrel makes about 225-250 bottles. They bottle it, print the label you like and deliver it to you. 

Having a full barrel of JD would be rather impractical on many levels. Having ones friends show up to ones home with empty milk jugs takes a bit of exclusivity off the product. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Todays New York Times has an excellent article on the rather obscure history of the original distillers of Jack Daniels.
Evidently a former slave named Nathan Green has been identified by a researcher named Weaver as one of the two original distillers of this brand and the company is currently in the process of verifying the history and including information about that in its tours.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. 

I am actually enjoying a glass of Bulleit Bourbon at the moment. Excellent stuff. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------

